# Script error in the header



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2015)

Just noticed this at the top of the page:


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 21, 2015)

Fixed


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2015)

I just saw the same script error in the Electron style:
;var sidebar_align='right';var content_container_margin=parseInt('285px');var sidebar_width=parseInt('270px');

I'm on my PC, running Firefox now, previous instance was on the ipad (obviously) using the Safari browser

Metro and ww2_fluid are working perfectly


----------

